# A free horse



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

What do I need to know about a horse? 

A friend has a free horse, a 17 year old Appaloosa that is 13.5-14 hands. I don't know much more than that - other than it supposed to be gentle with children. 

Before I agree to this ... what could go wrong? What do I need to have and to know to ask before bringing this critter home? It would be in a pasture with a milk cow and brought into the barn each night. How big a stall would in need to have? We have several small pens in the barn but they are for goats - but we have the space to create a new stall.


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

Consider carefully that an older horse has "issues" that require attention (dental issues which may require special senior equine feed, hoof issues, etc) and vet bills for horses make vet bills for dogs look like chump change. The most expensive "pet" we ever had was a free horse who came to retire at our house.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

There is no such thing as a free horse. :grin: The upkeep is expensive if you do it properly- feed, Vet care, farrier work, etc..., free horses usually have issues which require even more money, and in this market you'll never get rid of it if it isn't a good fit for your family. 

If you are considering it simply because it's free, just say no. 

"Nice" enough for everyone? :thumb:


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

What to consider:

--His age isn't bad, but definitely ask whether he has any issues. Few do at that age, except maybe arthritis. He will get old fast though, so you need to determine how you want to handle that. Set a budget. At what point do you want to sell or euthanize an aging horse with complications vs. paying the vet bill to keep them hanging on, especially if they are rideable?
--Horses in good condition need space to move and shelter at minimum. If he's out to pasture in the day, if there is a shelter to get out of the wind/inclement weather, then there is no reason to re-do your barn. There really is no reason to stall a "pet" horse if you don't have to.
--A horse of that age will likely only NEED a good quality hay. Unless you plan to work him heavily or his underconditioned to begin with, then a good grass hay is really all he needs. Over time, however, as he ages and his teeth begin to have issues, then you may need to give him supplements (expensive) or a good senior feed. Most people feed their horses waaaaay more than is needed or even healthy. You can easily love your horse to death--via colic, founder, or other issues from overfeeding.
--If he is on pasture now, you will be fine to put him on pasture immediately. If not, you will need to gradually wean him onto pasture (assuming you actually have any grass this time of year). 
--He will need a good trace mineral salt block and free-choice water. 
--He will need his feet done about every 6-10 weeks. Barefoot will likely be all that is needed, which will save you a lot of money. 
--Most folks like to deworm every 2-3 months with a paste dewormer. We use herbs and minerals personally, but chemicals are definitely the easiest way to go if you aren't sure what to look for. 
--Ask if any tack is included with him. Buying stuff for the horse can quickly add up to the price of a horse! Depending on your planned usage for him, you will likely need a basic body brush, soft face brush, curry, hoof pick, mane and tail comb/brush, saddle, bridle, pads, halter, lead, etc. 
Hope that gives you a few things to think about it. Have fun!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Getting a "free horse" is pretty much the exact opposite of reducing the stocking rate on your place.
Just in case you are forgetting that.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

As others have said the cheapest thing about horse owning is buying the horse! Tack is expensive, so are vets and shoers. You will need to have his feet trimmed every 6-8 weeks. With the worm problems you have had, I would put any horse on the daily wormer, or you should worm every month. If you don't have horse experience you will need help and ridding lessons would be good as well. Horses eat a lot, some horses will chase cattle but most are okay with them. Horses are better than goats at hurting themselves and getting sick. The horse at 17 may be a great 1st horse and the size is good. Whats the worst that can happen? The horse could get sick and die or you or one of the kids could get badly hurt or killed. No I'm not being dramatic, one of my DD's friends was killed by a horse when she was 14. That horse was a known bad actor, her mom should not have bought it and the former owners should not have sold it. The best thing that could happen? You and your girls (maybe SO) have a wonderful new hobby that will last a lifetime. One other thing, if it works out, you will want another horse, it's much more fun to ride together!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Trust me, if you don't need a horse to do work around the farm and lots of it, a horse is a dead expense just to have to look at and ride every now and then. Unless you *have* to have one, they are kinda like a ski boat. When I bought my first ski boat and older man told me that it would be "one of the happiest days of my life when I bought it and one of the happiest days of my life when I sold it."

Don't get me wrong, if you *need* a horse to perform work, they are hard to beat. They can also be great hobbies as pointed out above but most people I have seen, get one or two and loose interest quickly. Some don't loose interest and really enjoy having a horse.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

You have problems with your pastures you don't need to bring a horse, even a gentle older horse into that mix! 

Fix that issues you already have and then if you decide you want a horse for your girls get one.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Unless you're really equipped for a horse, it is most likely going to be more trouble than it's worth. 
For such large creatures, horses are amazingly delicate and seem to love getting injured and sick and incurring huge vet bills. 
They're kind of a world unto themselves.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

If you figure your kids need a horse, it's likely a good idea to do a bunch of homework before bringing one home. Horses aren't fed the same as cattle and in some cases, prefer to chase cattle for entertainment, which is costly. 

You need to know if the horse is in good health and that is best done by a vet and farrier check because you really don't want to be saddled with the expense of an older horse with health issues. 

Are your kids interested in riding? Do you have tack and gear or will you need to purchase? You'll need to factor you those costs into your free horse as well as feed, farrier, vet care, vaccinations and reduced stocking ration.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Get the horse. It will provide a great learning experience for you and your daughter. You, your daughter and the horse can learn about riding together. Just jump on and start learning. 
During the day, flies and other biting insects will bother a horse. I like Farnim's Original Formula Wipe. The label says it lasts for a week. Plan on it lasting four hours. Costs about $70 a gallon, but you should be able to get free shipping if you buy 4 gallons at a time.
You could just let the horse out at night when the bugs aren't bad and put in during the day. Some folks rub used engine oil on their horses to repel insects, but that might not work on a lighter colored horse.
Maybe you could find someone that has gone to Farrier's School and trimmed hooves for a few years and get them to teach you how to trim hooves, in an afternoon. It would be another great learning experience and help tone back muscles.

Be on the lookout for heaves, wind sucking, cribbing, sidebones, capped hocks, and the less obvious disabilities. 
I am stupid about homeopathic ways to protect against West Nile virus, Lyme disease, EIA, Strangles and a few others. I always take the easy way out and inject my horses with chemicals, generally 5 way. 
Most free horses are gentle enough for a child, unless they intend to share the same side of the fence or, heavens forbid, ride one.


----------



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

The bottom line is that if you don't know enough that you are asking this question, then you likely don't know enough to get the horse, free or not. 

Not trying to be overly negative, but they are expensive, like to injure themselves, and unless you are truly addicted to equines (and I certainly am) not worth the expense and hassle.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

krische1012 said:


> The bottom line is that if you don't know enough that you are asking this question, then you likely don't know enough to get the horse, free or not.
> 
> Not trying to be overly negative, but they are expensive, like to injure themselves, and unless you are truly addicted to equines (and I certainly am) not worth the expense and hassle.


 
No doubt. 

The information I've gotten on this site over the years is invaluable. When SO started yacking about a free horse - in front of the girls no less - I immediately jumped on this site for feedback. As I hoped - I was met with the reality of which I was unable to convince the family. So by reading responses here from folks who know - I am better able to back up my response to a free horse - which I know in my heart is a big fat "not gonna happen." SO has just gotten to trust the information I get here so I can use it in my favor when I have to be the meanie mommy who says there is no such thing as a free horse - and who really can't afford or tolerate another mouth to feed. 

Thanks!


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Sometimes caution needs to be thrown to the wind.

If I waited till everything was right for us to have animals we would not be making all the fun memories we are right now. Our kids wouldn't be learning about animals and their care, learning how to work with a horse. Work ethics are why we have animals along with the enjoyment we get from the animals.

We are so not set up for animals. We live on a half an acre. Yep. Thats it. We feed hay all year around. No. Its not ideal but if we waited till it where ideal the kids would be long gone, they would have never had their horses, ponies, donkeys, goats, chickens and pig.

But sometimes we have to live life on the edge and just make do with what we have got. I want to enjoy life as much as possible and to do so must make do with less than ideal situations. But it works, and I am so happy.

My parents where offered a free horse for me when I was young, They said no ( because they thought horse crazy girls a bad thing!?) As soon as I was able I bought a donkey as thats what I could afford. That donkey turned into 9 more. Those donkeys in turn brought many fun memories for my parents and I. Met a lot of fascinating people because of those donkeys. Been to places I would have never been hadn't it been for those donkeys

And 30 years later I finally got my free horse LOL Do I know anything about horses? Nope. But I am learning.

A gal who has raised some wonderful people said to me once. Teenage girls are interested in 2 things.... boys and horses. Which would you prefer? We have horses LOL Our teenager is very mature and not at all interested in boys. But when it comes to horses... Oh. My. Word.

Yes. Caution is good and needed but there are times when one knows it must be thrown to the wind.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

mrs whodunit said:


> Sometimes caution needs to be thrown to the wind.
> 
> If I waited till everything was right for us to have animals we would not be making all the fun memories we are right now. Our kids wouldn't be learning about animals and their care, learning how to work with a horse. Work ethics are why we have animals along with the enjoyment we get from the animals.
> 
> ...


 While I don't disagree with your thinking, I also think it is wise to go into a situation aware of the realities. Horses do need much different care than cattle and there is a certain cost associated with horses, even if they are healthy. The OP has the ability to know what her land and her finances can support and I'd far rather she show up asking questions and get real answers than to find out she jumped in with both feet and ended up with large vet bills associated with chronic colic, expensive additional farrier work relating to a previously foundered horse or tests and treatment for an old injury.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

On the other hand, if the horse is healthy and you are thinking of getting a horse for your girls, it IS the right sort of age. You want a mature and experienced horse for children, but you also need to be ready to care for it, your girls should probably get some lessons in riding and working with horses before you get one and, free or not, they are expensive. 

I am very glad to have grown up with horses and dogs, but my mother was a horse woman (and dog trainer!) and knew what she was doing. My dad, who is perfectly well off in his older age, still grumbles at times about the money mom spent on them too... lol


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

wr said:


> I also think it is wise to go into a situation aware of the realities.


Exactly. One does needs to be aware of everything they can to make a good decision.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

mrs whodunit said:


> Sometimes caution needs to be thrown to the wind.
> 
> If I waited till everything was right for us to have animals we would not be making all the fun memories we are right now. Our kids wouldn't be learning about animals and their care, learning how to work with a horse. Work ethics are why we have animals along with the enjoyment we get from the animals.
> 
> ...


If I recall correctly from one of your husbands posts, don't you actually have quite a few animals on less than a half acre? While it might be fun to jump in with both feet, at some point the animal's welfare must also be a consideration.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> If I recall correctly from one of your husbands posts, don't you actually have quite a few animals on less than a half acre? While it might be fun to jump in with both feet, at some point the animal's welfare must also be a consideration.


And thats why at time the animals go on vacation to neighbors and friends places. Our horses right now are on a huge ranch running free. The donkeys spent the summer at a neighbors and then the fall at another friends. The goats also go to another friends place and then they go on pack trips. 

Spring mud is what I dont care for as it seems so hard on animals whether they are on huge amount of land or not. 

Animals can be taken care of well on a small amount of land. It just takes a ton more work. One must also know the limit of what they can handle.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

One can operate a high density operation quite easily but again, one has to know the limits of one's personal abilities and understand the associated complications that may arise from keeping multiple species on a smaller parcel of land. 

It certainly isn't for everybody and it does require a fair bit more work to those that do it well often make it look deceptively easy.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

One thing I would consider is what are you prepared to do if in a couple of years this horse is now 20? What if he proves more expensive and time consuming than you can manage? It will be even harder to find him a home.

What if he is heavy and can't live in a stall at all? Or he founders and needs lots of expensive foot care? 
Even the most couch potato of horses needs some exercise. My 23 year old couch potato poster child spent one rainy day under her 12x12 run in with attached 16x36 pen then behaved like a maniac when released the next day- at least for twenty minutes.
A horse can be a real joy but can you take him in for a month's visit before you commit?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wr said:


> One can operate a high density operation quite easily but again, one has to know the limits of one's personal abilities and understand the associated complications that may arise from keeping multiple species on a smaller parcel of land.
> 
> It certainly isn't for everybody and it does require a fair bit more work to those that do it well often make it look deceptively easy.


Maybe so from the human perspective, maybe not so great for the horses involved.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mrs whodunit said:


> And thats why at time the animals go on vacation to neighbors and friends places. Our horses right now are on a huge ranch running free. The donkeys spent the summer at a neighbors and then the fall at another friends. The goats also go to another friends place and then they go on pack trips.
> 
> Spring mud is what I dont care for as it seems so hard on animals whether they are on huge amount of land or not.
> 
> Animals can be taken care of well on a small amount of land. It just takes a ton more work. One must also know the limit of what they can handle.


I'm confused. Do you ever have all your animals on your property? If so, how do you manage manure and soiled bedding/old hay? It has to be taken off property every couple of days doesn't it?

If the animals aren't on your property all the time then you really board them, don't you?


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Maybe so from the human perspective, maybe not so great for the horses involved.


I agree its not ideal. But then life isnt fair, one has to make lemonade out lifes lemons so to speak.

If the ponies and donkeys weren't happy I am pretty sure they would tell me by leaving. We have a hot tape that compromises 1 side of their run. Its rarely on and they know it.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

mrs whodunit said:


> And thats why at time the animals go on vacation to neighbors and friends places. Our horses right now are on a huge ranch running free. The donkeys spent the summer at a neighbors and then the fall at another friends. The goats also go to another friends place and then they go on pack trips.
> 
> Spring mud is what I dont care for as it seems so hard on animals whether they are on huge amount of land or not.
> 
> Animals can be taken care of well on a small amount of land. It just takes a ton more work. One must also know the limit of what they can handle.


Are you saying you have all these animals n a small amount of property or are you saying you live on a small place but keep the animals elsewhere?

I can't imagine having horses and ponies plus other animals on 1/2 acre. Does this include the house and barn? Do your kids ride every day? What extra precautions do you take to be sure worms are not a problem?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Molly Mckee said:


> Are you saying you have all these animals n a small amount of property or are you saying you live on a small place but keep the animals elsewhere?
> 
> I can't imagine having horses and ponies plus other animals on 1/2 acre. Does this include the house and barn? Do your kids ride every day? What extra precautions do you take to be sure worms are not a problem?


This is the post I was recalling:



whodunit said:


> FWIW, we have .44 acres and have the following animals:
> 
> One pony
> One small horse
> ...


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

My grandpa used to tell me, "Always look a gift horse in the mouth, especially if it's a live horse." Being that he was one of the greatest horsemen I've ever known and likely ever will, I'd take his advice in your situation.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

mrs whodunit said:


> I agree its not ideal. But then life isnt fair, one has to make lemonade out lifes lemons so to speak.
> 
> If the ponies and donkeys weren't happy I am pretty sure they would tell me by leaving. We have a hot tape that compromises 1 side of their run. Its rarely on and they know it.


 It does sound like you're utilizing lease pasture off site for a good part of the year so does that mean you're using the home place for winter?


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

mrs whodunit said:


> I agree its not ideal. But then life isnt fair, one has to make lemonade out lifes lemons so to speak.
> 
> If the ponies and donkeys weren't happy I am pretty sure they would tell me by leaving. We have a hot tape that compromises 1 side of their run. Its rarely on and they know it.


And sometimes one should only get enough lemons to comfortably fit in their kitchen.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

BTW....

Dear Mean Mommy in NC:
Tell Sweet SO that before you'll commit to a horse (keep in mind, YOU will be the main caregiver, so you get to set some rules) that the entire family should take riding lessons (a mere drop in the bucket compared to owning a horse) at a barn where the students are responsible for more than just riding. Where eventually everyone will be getting the horse from the stall/paddock, groom and tack up, school and cool off, untack and groom again.....and then see how they feel about a horse. 

Good luck


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

My daughter wanted snakes for her entire life and besides the fact that snakes scare the crap out of me, I was also of the opinion that it's not always best to jump in at the deep end. 

As a compromise and a way for her to become a reptile master, I allowed her to start with smaller and hardier reptiles in order to gain the skills she needed. Along the way, I replaced a few dozen glass aquariums and she worked her way up to being a highly recognized resource within the reptile communities. 

I guess my point is that a horse is a big step if you're not ready and it might be wiser to start with a series of little steps.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, nothing *free* about a horse, and I totally agree about the cheapest part of horse ownership to be the horse itself.

If you really want a breakdown of expenses, I'm sure we can all give you our numbers and then you can average them and get an estimate. 

Horses are expensive pets, even if you ride them a little bit, it would be far less expensive to take lessons twice a week than to get a horse and keep it at home once you budget feed, hay, fencing, vet, farrier, wheelbarrows/barn equipment, tack, riding facilities, etc. (You may already have some of these things - fencing, barn, etc.)

I always wanted horses and when I could finally afford them we bought a small farm, got horses, and now I have....five. :runforhills: One retired, two riding, and two 'free' little ones (a pony and a mini), that are at least as expensive as the ones that we can ride.

But, I like them, the kids like them, and my husband tolerates them. 

If you think you are getting a bargain you can't pass up because the horse is free...you're not. If the horse was *amazing* (a well-trained babysitter sort of horse), they would be able to sell it in about five minutes.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Life is short, buy a horse.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

if your kids and DH are interested in having horses...find a barn that will let you help them take care of the horses and learn. Then if they still like it...then consider getting a horse. I have 6 of them.


I agree there is nothing free about any animal...:umno:


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Horses are wonderful creatures but they can kill you. Whether a horse is good or bad for you in the long term, I can't say. I can say that you need to know horsey language before you bring one home. Even the nicest, most well mannered horse can kill easily you. 

Our trainer was nearly killed when he tripped while teaching his horse to drive. This was a very well trained horse. She saw that he was falling and veered away from him as soon as she noticed. Even so, he was badly hurt. Even gentle horses can kill you. 

I am not trying to imply that horses are bad things or that you shouldn't have them but I don't think it is good to jump in blindly. 

I would suggest that your entire family take lessons for at least six months. Make some contacts. You can take lessons at a lot of places but good teachers aren't easy to find. When we started lessons, our trainer didn't even let us on a horse for a few weeks because there is so much to learn before you can safely ride. 

When DD started riding, our trainer made her ride without a saddle using "airplane" arms. Even after she got on the saddle she had to keep her arms that way. That helped her learn to balance. He also wanted her to learn that the horn of a Western saddle isn't supposed to function as a handle. 

Our boys are barefoot and eat grass hay only diets. Since we have our own hay that isn't a big deal for us. Five years ago our trainer told me that it cost him $220/month per horse in food alone. Since the price of feed has gone up so I am sure it costs him considerably more nowadays. 

Our trainer chose our first horse. He went around and looked at horses. He knew our abilities and limitations. He brought Joshua home before we laid eyes on him. It is awfully easy to fall in love with a pretty face. 

A friend gave us a free horse. That first full winter the boys were here we wintered them in a small pasture of about 1/2 an acre. The horses didn't have much room to roam and got bored so they chewed on a barn door. The free horse stepped on a nail and got an abscess. He coliced from the penicillin, got better, lost a lot of weight, got better, then coliced again and died. It was a horrible thing. 

We now rotate the boys in pastures of five plus acres. If we aren't careful it doesn't take long for them to destroy one. Since Joshua hates small places he has only been stalled a couple times. 

Does your friend's horse do well without other horses? Does he like other animals? 

Why is your friend getting rid of the horse? Good luck in making a decision good for your family.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't understand the psychology of it, but every girl I know that had a horse before she turned 11 years old, didn't go boy-crazy until after 16. Every girl I know that didn't have a horse went boy-crazy at 13 years old.
For most parents, it was money well spent, even when parents are still shoveling manure when she goes off to college. Far better than storing your grandchildren's daddy's dirt bike in your garage.

I know of one woman that as a child her mom wouldn't let her have any pets. She went on to become a Veterinarian with a pet hoarding complex. 

Seriously, creating the opportunity for your children to experience a variety of things is best. So, one week it is studying raccoon skeletons, the next it is horses. Who knows what will be important next week? Find a stable where she can help brush or shovel up behind a few horses.


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

Horses can certainly be costly to keep. I guess your choice would depend on your finances, reasons why you might want a horse, and the condition of the horse in question. It would be wise to see and try out the horse before taking it. Make sure it's reasonably healthy & sound and trained for what you want (riding or??). 17 yrs isn't horrible old IMO, in fact might be a good experienced horse if it's had good training. 

As others have said, horses can be a wonderful tool for keeping kids out of more troubling activities. I swear having horses kept me out of trouble while all my friends were partying, doing drugs, and getting pregnant in high school. We were not a super horse experienced family but had help from other horse people and a good vet to call. We learned a lot as we went and I read tons of books. My mom will tell you getting me a horse was the best money they ever spent. 

While slightly off your original topic, I did read some posts about horse keeping on small lots. I grew up in southern CA and had about 1/2 acre which was zoned for livestock. At one point we had a few goats, a couple hogs, 3 horses, 3 large dogs, and many various poultry & rabbits. It can be done, but requires work to keep clean. We had a large dumpster which was picked up weekly and we put manure in it. In fact, if you look at the Norco CA area it is a horse owning community and most people have VERY small amount of land to work with.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Just my opinion but horses are animals that need to stretch their legs and move around. Just because you _can_ legally and theoretically keep them crammed on a tiny acreage doesn't mean you should. 
When I lived on a small acreage, I boarded so my horses could be turned out in a pasture regularly. I waited to keep them at home till I could do it (in my opinion), the right way.

People raise chickens in boxes too, but I don't agree with it.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I like horses. I want horses. I borrowed all of the horse books at the library and enjoyed reading about horses. I took away one thing that stuck with me from everything that I read. "It is easier to get into a horse than it is to get out of a horse." I get by with seeing and being around horses at the fairgrounds and such. I can't resist being close to a tall leggy shiny horse or a tall giant workhorse. I know why anyone wants a horse.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Just my opinion but horses are animals that need to stretch their legs and move around. Just because you _can_ legally and theoretically keep them crammed on a tiny acreage doesn't mean you should.
> When I lived on a small acreage, I boarded so my horses could be turned out in a pasture regularly. I waited to keep them at home till I could do it (in my opinion), the right way.
> 
> People raise chickens in boxes too, but I don't agree with it.


I think horses *can* be humanely raised in small areas, but only if you work them. So, maybe a horse only has a 1/4 acre dry lot - could be ok IF the horse is getting solid work every day (so that means you either need a riding arena, trails, or you trailer out) but this is unlikely to be a good plan for a new horse owner.

I don't keep my horses that way, but I would be ok with it if the horses were being worked. In Britain and Europe, many horses are kept like this, but there is an expectation for exercise to be programmed into their day. 

I think that for most people, the construction of a suitable riding arena would be more costly than an extra acre of land, though.... for most "backyard" horse owners, it is probably cheaper and easier to just give them more turnout space...and if you don't have it, better to board.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

mrs whodunit said:


> A gal who has raised some wonderful people said to me once. Teenage girls are interested in 2 things.... boys and horses. Which would you prefer? We have horses LOL Our teenager is very mature and not at all interested in boys. But when it comes to horses... Oh. My. Word.


Not related to you, but this quote of 'boys or horses' always has driven me batty! I never had a horse as a kid, never really wanted one, I was a girl happy with my dog and cat, and I was a realist, they cost $$$$, and never once did we have enough money for a horse. I never got horribly boy crazy, didn't end up pregnant in school, I listened to my mom, honestly... lol. We have 2 horses now, neither are my daughter's, just DH and I, as she doesn't have the desire to own and care for one that is *hers*- working it, etc. They are $$$. I have my own horse to work. When she wants to bang her head on a wall for a couple hours, she rides my mare... lol If it weren't for the fact that I turned out great (in my opinion, lol) without being horse crazy, the nutty part of me would worry for my daughter's welfare. Knock on wood. 
End of rant, I just saw that quote and had to share.


----------



## Spamela (Nov 23, 2013)

I am actually kind of surprised that everyone was kinda negative about her getting this horse. If she was on here asking questions and doing research then I wouldn't say she was walking into it blindly. Everyone knows that horses are a money pit, but there must be some reason why we all put up with it If it were me, as long as you have the money, interest, and are ready to commit I would have gotten the horse.

Sorry for the rant. I just don't like the "if you have to ask these questions you shouldn't be doing it" response
Everyone has to start somewhere.

Again I definitley get what everyone is saying.... but if everyone thinks horses are so much trouble why does everyone on this forum (I assume) have one? Sorry if I'm being rude, I don't want to cause waves


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I don't have a horse. Good points.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Spamela, one of the reasons with the responses might be that the OP not to long ago had another post on Homesteading Questions about her cow being lonely and the first sentence of her thread was and I quote



> In an effort to reduce my stress levels around here a bit - and rescue my pasture with some serious grass planting and rotation - I have a cow dilemma.


So imho, if you are already having stress issues and problems with pastures why would you want to get another animal to increase the issues at the same time that you are wanting to get rid of some..:facepalm:

Makes no sense to me...


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Spamela said:


> I am actually kind of surprised that everyone was kinda negative about her getting this horse. If she was on here asking questions and doing research then I wouldn't say she was walking into it blindly. Everyone knows that horses are a money pit, but there must be some reason why we all put up with it If it were me, as long as you have the money, interest, and are ready to commit I would have gotten the horse.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. I just don't like the "if you have to ask these questions you shouldn't be doing it" response
> Everyone has to start somewhere.
> ...


I haven't read the posts from the other forum, so I don't know anything about this particular poster. But I do agree with you in general, that saying "if you don't know then you shouldn't do it" attitude isn't very helpful.

My first horse purchase was buying the neglected broodmare that sort of came with the house. My experience with horses was pretty darn minimal, and nothing like a half-starved, still pregnant ex-race horse for starters, right? But, you know what...I'm not stupid, I can read, and I was willing to ask for help. (And I always comforted myself by knowing I couldn't do worse than her prior owner.)

If you have the desire, and you are willing to put in the time to read, research, talk to your vet, farrier, friends....of course you can do it. Is it ideal? No. But think of all the other things we do that aren't well thought out (having kids, for example....and you can't sell them if it doesn't work out!) 

In this case -- if the OP thinks that she is getting a good deal by finding a free horse...well, it probably isn't all that great, because free horses are pretty easy to come by. Free horses that are well-schooled, great with kids and healthy? Well, that might be a very different issue....but the cost to keep them is still the same.  If she wants a horse, however, this could be a good choice if she can afford to keep it.

I personally don't think keeping horses is very hard, IF you have good fencing, shelter, available water and can afford to feed them. I still have my ex-broodmare (now 19), two riding horses and two "free" metabolic nightmares (mini and a pony)...and have never had a lot of trouble. But I won't lie and say they are cheap.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

offthegrid said:


> I haven't read the posts from the other forum, so I don't know anything about this particular poster. But I do agree with you in general, that saying "if you don't know then you shouldn't do it" attitude isn't very helpful.
> 
> My first horse purchase was buying the neglected broodmare that sort of came with the house. My experience with horses was pretty darn minimal, and nothing like a half-starved, still pregnant ex-race horse for starters, right? But, you know what...I'm not stupid, I can read, and I was willing to ask for help. (And I always comforted myself by knowing I couldn't do worse than her prior owner.)
> 
> ...


I am not getting in on the discussion of any of that stuff related to the OP... but just wanted to comment... for the most part, knock on wood, I tend to agree with the 'easy keeping'... it mostly being that way when a person is using their brain ****disclaimer, again, NOT related to OP Paisley.  *** Over on the www.horseforum.com website, which I have been a member of longer... there re *plenty* of knowledgeable owners who end up with horses near killing themselves in insane ways... heck, I can't class us as the super knowledgeable but we are very smart and we research.... We brought my mare from SC... got my DH a horse, a nice 'cheap $500 mare that seemed like great potential, we knew she needed retraining, hence being priced so low, right?! .... nope... she was on the way to the trainer, she spazzed in the trailer, tore the gate off the steel wall, put holes in the steel walls, and ripped her leg open so badly we had to have her put down immediately, not counting the vet, trainer and I all wondering about her mental soundness to have done this in the first place. She *seemed* great at the ppl's house... Oh, and to boot, she got into kicking matches with my super lowkey mare and fractured my mare's leg... $1110 for surgery, $200 in recovery bandaging... not to count the ~$300 we spent repairing the trailer, which still isn't perfect... A *very* expensive cheap horse... that the trainer was actually sorta happy she spazzed on the trailer to his place, and not when she was with us waiting to go, since it could have been my daughter she hurt, not herself.
My rant wasn't meant to scare... just meant to inform on those cheap, but unknown animals... ALL animals can cause issues... horses seem to look for them, truly... start with one that is all the way sound if you aren't as knowledgeable. Again, not directed at the OP at all, just general info.  
Good luck Paisley in whatever you choose.


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

offthegrid said:


> I think horses *can* be humanely raised in small areas, but only if you work them. So, maybe a horse only has a 1/4 acre dry lot - could be ok IF the horse is getting solid work every day (so that means you either need a riding arena, trails, or you trailer out) but this is unlikely to be a good plan for a new horse owner.
> 
> I don't keep my horses that way, but I would be ok with it if the horses were being worked. In Britain and Europe, many horses are kept like this, but there is an expectation for exercise to be programmed into their day.
> 
> I think that for most people, the construction of a suitable riding arena would be more costly than an extra acre of land, though.... for most "backyard" horse owners, it is probably cheaper and easier to just give them more turnout space...and if you don't have it, better to board.


 
Yep, it can be done and done well. Living where I grew up in Southern CA you would very likely not be able to afford extra land or even find it available. It's pricey there & crowded. And boarding...sure if you were wealthy but don't expect turn out & large pastures there either. Noplace had that kind of land except maybe the $$$$ race horse farms. But the weather was such that you really could ride or work with them outside nearly every day year round. I can say that our horses surely had more room than the average stalled show horse does. They had a large corral, cleaned regularly and ridden, lunged, ponied, or even hand walked alot.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Spamela said:


> I am actually kind of surprised that everyone was kinda negative about her getting this horse. If she was on here asking questions and doing research then I wouldn't say she was walking into it blindly. Everyone knows that horses are a money pit, but there must be some reason why we all put up with it If it were me, as long as you have the money, interest, and are ready to commit I would have gotten the horse.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. I just don't like the "if you have to ask these questions you shouldn't be doing it" response
> Everyone has to start somewhere.
> ...


 I don't know that anyone is truly of the opinion that she flat out shouldn't get a horse but it is a good idea to know enough to realize that not all free horses are healthy, not all healthy horses are cheap to keep and to properly care for a horse, one does have to have a certain amount of knowledge. 

My kids wanted a lot of things too and growing up on a ranch, many of them did happen but if it was something new or out of their normal realm of knowledge/expertise, they were required to do a serious amount of research before it would be considered. They didn't get something because they wanted it, they got it if they could prove to me that the animal in question would be properly cared for, they knew what health issues to watch for and they fully comprehended the care and feeding requirements. 

As I've stated previously, because of the criteria set of anything my kids wanted, my daughter is a fairly well known for her knowledge of reptiles, she is a recognized trainer (domestic and exotics) and my one son is in high demand for corrective/remedial equine training.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

17 year old 
Do you or anyone that will help know how to "age" a horse? By looking at the teeth, can you tell the difference between a 17 year old and a 27 year old? 

Appaloosa
While not the wildest breed by any measure, some can be difficult. I owned one.


that is 13.5-14 hands.
Horses are measured in "hands". A hand is 4 inches. A horse can be 13.3, which is 13 times 4, plus 3, 55 inches tall. A horse cannot be 13.5, that would be 14.1. If they say 13 1/2 to 14, that is 13.2 to 14 hands. Most consider 14.2 or shorter to be a pony.

I don't know much more than that - other than it supposed to be gentle with children. 
Most horses are gentile with children, until they try to ride them. You don't just get on a horse and yank the lines one way to go left and the other to go right and both to stop. A bit more to it than that, a lot more. I'd advise lessons for children. Sure, many have hopped on and lived to tell about it. I don't recommend it. Besides, if after a month of lessons, her interest turns to something else, you aren't stuck with a horse no one rides.
Buy a horse that is broke. It may cost $500 a month to break and train a horse to ride. That is just green broke (kindergarten).


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

gracielagata said:


> Not related to you, but this quote of 'boys or horses' always has driven me batty! I never had a horse as a kid, never really wanted one, I was a girl happy with my dog and cat, and I was a realist, they cost $$$$, and never once did we have enough money for a horse. I never got horribly boy crazy, didn't end up pregnant in school, I listened to my mom, honestly... lol. We have 2 horses now, neither are my daughter's, just DH and I, as she doesn't have the desire to own and care for one that is *hers*- working it, etc. They are $$$. I have my own horse to work. When she wants to bang her head on a wall for a couple hours, she rides my mare... lol If it weren't for the fact that I turned out great (in my opinion, lol) without being horse crazy, the nutty part of me would worry for my daughter's welfare. Knock on wood.
> End of rant, I just saw that quote and had to share.


You must live near me somewhere, Gracie? Are you in the Deer Park area?


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> You must live near me somewhere, Gracie? Are you in the Deer Park area?


Lisa, not quite there... we are below Long Lake/Lake Spokane... near Nine Mile. Where in Idaho are you?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

gracielagata said:


> Lisa, not quite there... we are below Long Lake/Lake Spokane... near Nine Mile. Where in Idaho are you?


Priest River area. We used to be in your area frequently though with Pony Club. By western standards we're neighbors!


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Priest River area. We used to be in your area frequently though with Pony Club. By western standards we're neighbors!


Ha, being that we aren't from here, not even from country, living for most all of our lives, yes I am learning that we are considered neighbors!  I am already measuring in country miles lol... 
I love it up here though! 
So.... howdy neighbor!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm pretty much a neighbor to you two as well.... in the HT forum sense! Of course that's more like 90 miles away, but my kids live in Spokane Valley! 

As for horses in small areas, I was raised with horses. We had an acre of land, 1/2 of it was in a dry lot paddock. However, I was a horse crazy teenager and my mom rode. They got quite a bit of work and seemed to be able to play and exercise quite happily in 1/2 an acre. However, the two to three horses didn't have to share that with a house or other animals. Less than that is pretty darn small and we spent plenty even then to keep them well.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

GrannyCarol said:


> I'm pretty much a neighbor to you two as well.... in the HT forum sense! Of course that's more like 90 miles away, but my kids live in Spokane Valley!
> 
> As for horses in small areas, I was raised with horses. We had an acre of land, 1/2 of it was in a dry lot paddock. However, I was a horse crazy teenager and my mom rode. They got quite a bit of work and seemed to be able to play and exercise quite happily in 1/2 an acre. However, the two to three horses didn't have to share that with a house or other animals. Less than that is pretty darn small and we spent plenty even then to keep them well.


We are neighbors, aren't we?  
Unrelated comments... I couldn't imagine raising our 2 on such a small area... they have 5ish acres in several pastures, and we are still learning how to get the grass back and such. We are new to this and didn't quite do it right the first year here, and messed the pastures up. We are trying to get back to the ability to feed the horses off the pastures for several months, like was mentioned by the previous owners... I think they did a better job than us though with rotating...
Our 2 also don't get worked enough to be in a small living area... they aren't pasture pets, but we get bad ice near us, so we don't ride as much in winter, and all that other good life gets in the way stuff. lol


----------



## Marthas_minis (Jan 28, 2014)

Got my first horse as an adult last year. He's gentle, rides both English & western, and he's an absolute train wreck. From day 1, he's constantly been getting into trouble and it seems we're constantly having to doctor him or take him to the vet for something. He's just a big, wonderful goof & I wouldn't trade him for anything.
Horses are definitely money pits but I'm not convinced all the money & trouble outweigh the benefits because there are just -so- many benefits.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

A wise man once asked if I knew how to make a small fortune in horses. Really quite simple, start with a large fortune.


----------



## reubenT (Feb 28, 2012)

if yer really in love with horses, it'll take something big to stop ya from gettin at least one. They can grow on ya too. either way. If it or they start seeming like a burden, it's time to quit. But if yer really in love with em they'll never be a burden. 

I had no connection to a horse growing up, except for two things. A single occurrence of a pony ride at a summer camp when very small, and a plastic pony on springs which I wore out. But I had no conscious desire toward horses. But when I was 20 we sold our small farm near a city and bought a lot more land a long ways out from the city. And the same year on a whim I bought a mule. I wanted to do some logging anyway and he could pull them out. I've had horses ever since and never get tired of them. But it did take many years of interest and active searching after information and education before I really got comfortable with training. After the mule I had a draft horse, adopted 6 wild mustangs, traded a bunch of lumber for a half arab, and bought a paso fino who is my favorate ride. I keep em cheap by making all my hay on neighboring land.


----------



## NancyWVa (Mar 7, 2014)

I was true city when we moved to Ft Hood Texas, husband was deployed to the Gulf War and I bought a horse. Man oh man what a trail by fire that was. Very hard work for a working full time mom of 3 kids. And the cost I did not think of at the time. The horse was very good with the kids but it would have been way better to send the kids for lessons. Over the next 6 years we added horses 5 so each person had one to ride, it's not fun taking turns in the back yard, we all wanted to ride at the same time. The vet bills do add up, even worming and general hoof care takes a bit out with 1 horse. 
We had 10 acres fenced, I would never do it unless you really had room.


----------



## PennyV (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm pitching in with my 2 cents here. This turned out to be a much longer read than I expected. I guess I had good timing; plenty of time, and a cuppa tea. :grin:

*For the purposes of the OP:s dilemma, and just skimming the thread, so I might double up on information here. Sorry in advance.* From a horse-enthusiast, who doesn't own horses, but has some kind of horse access regularly, and spends their time and money on learning more, here's what I can think of based on what I know.

I'd suggest, that if you are seriously considering getting the free horse, you need to make a checklist of what you do know about the horse, and what you don't know. Then set out to find answers. If you at the end of the research period still have more questions than answers, you might want to pass on this horse.

If everything you wonder about gets a satisfactory answer, and the horse is healthy, I'd say "go for it". You clearly try to learn what you can, in stead of just going "Ilovehorsesandwantonenow!" and not considering the practical side of things.

I'll start with what you say in your post, to be able to reference it.



PrettyPaisley said:


> What do I need to know about a horse?
> 
> A friend has a free horse, a 17 year old Appaloosa that is 13.5-14 hands. I don't know much more than that - other than it supposed to be gentle with children.
> 
> Before I agree to this ... what could go wrong? What do I need to have and to know to ask before bringing this critter home? It would be in a pasture with a milk cow and brought into the barn each night. How big a stall would in need to have? We have several small pens in the barn but they are for goats - but we have the space to create a new stall.


Start with finding out things like "what gender is it?" You didn't seem to know if it's a mare (mares can be nice and gentle, or they can be PMS-monsters every month. It's impossible to tell), a stallion (you should probably either say no thanks, or insist that it's gelded first. Testosterone wreaks havoc on a horse's judgment and ego. I know a couple of stallions that are safe around even little kids, but their owners are much more competent than me), or a gelding (usually recommended for first time horse owners. I'd be fine with mares or geldings for a first timer. Two of my three favorite horses are mares, and I'd trust them with a first time horseowner who is a competent rider.)

I don't have personal experience with Appaloosas, so no comment in particular about the breed, but after a quick looksee online, it seems like they're usually lighter in build, which brings me to the height, which sounds like the current owner verbally said "thirteen and a half hands" or "fourteen hands" tall (probably just human error here when Paisley was typing it out, folks  ) I would deem a horse based on this information to be too small for me to ride without injuring the horse (I'm 5'10", I just weighed in at 165lbs this week at 6 months pregnant. I'd look ridiculous on a horse that size).

The horse you are looking at is more pony sized, so I would say it could be a decent fit for a smaller, normal weight adult, a smaller teenager, or kids. It's definitely more "pony" sized than "horse" sized, and the rider will have to be sized accordingly.

As far as assessing the horse... Insist on a veterinarian of your choice to check out the horse. It will cost you a little upfront, but it will save you a lot of grief, money, and heartbreak later, if something is wrong with the horse. A vet can also check the horse's teeth, which, in an aging horse, are the most common reason behind health issues. Although a horse's age can be gauged from its teeth, your vet will probably tell you, that it's not a reliable system, just a guideline. A farrier or competent hoof trimmer is also usually a good guy or gal to give you an assessment on whether or not the horse has conformation issues.

When you go see the horse, arrive a little earlier than you agreed on, and remember, that in stead of trusting them on their word on what the horse does or doesn't do, like "easy catch", "stands for vetting/clipping/farrier", "you can crawl under his/her legs", or "has a nice slow trot/canter" or "loads and unloads easily" and so on, _make the current owner show it to you first_. When my neighbor introduced me to her horse that I get to work with (I exercise one of their horses because the owner is nursing an injury after a traffic accident), she groomed him, lunged him, tacked and rode him, so I could see for myself that he's safe. I didn't have to ask for any of that. A good horse owner will know to show you without asking.

Some folks already recommended to get riding lessons. I agree. It's good to have a trained eye give you some pointers. Even better if you know horse people who can help, if you get overwhelmed. Rather ask for help too lightly, than find out you've unwittingly trained the horse to have bad habits that are hard to break later.

Oh! And ask if the horse comes with any tack. Saddles in particular need to fit well, or may cause the horse health problems, and an uncomfortable saddle may cause the horse to be agitated, jumpy, or aggressive, even when it'd normally be a sweetie. If the horse doesn't come with tack, you'll want to get at the very least a couple of good halters and lead ropes for a start, and get a local "saddle fitter" to help you gauge what type of a saddle fits the horse. Consignment stores sell tack at discounted rates, and some will let you take a saddle home for testing in exchange for a deposit. Ask around. Remember, that there are many kinds of bits, bridles, and bitless bridles, and the horse may need a specific one, or not work well with another one. Same goes with shoes. Some horses do fine barefoot, others need shoes, or even corrective shoes.

*For some practical stuff...*

The minimum size of a stall I'd put a horse into, is 12 by 12 feet. 12 by 14 is more comfortable. If you have the space, bigger is definitely better. My neighbors reconfigured all the stalls in their barn to provide 14 by 16 foot stalls for the comfort of their horses when they bought their place. Sure, they went from a 6 horse barn to a 5 horse barn, but their horses have more comfort.

A horse generally does better with another equine for companionship, but in a pinch, other animals like goats will work, too, so you've got that covered.

What concerns me, is your pasture. Horses have a different digestive system from cows, so what is gorgeous, lush pasture for a lactating cow, can cause sugar spikes in a horse's body, and lead to laminitis ("barley disease") that is a hoof condition that requires special care, and has a long recovery time. An older horse may also be already insulin resistant, which may lead to a need for special feeding.

Overweight and older horses are more susceptible, but there really is no certain way to know who is predisposed to laminitis until you have a horse with it. According to Dr. Murray of the University of Edinburgh's school of Veterinary Science (I take equine studies classes online to stave off cabin fever in winter) In the U.S. 46% of surveyed cases of laminitis are linked to pasture that is too rich for the horse's digestive system. In the U.K. the same number is in the ballpark of 60%.

The cause is water soluble carbohydrates, essentially sugars, in the grass. The highest risk is during spring, when the grass gets its first growth spurt, after frosts, when the grass wakes up again, and after rain in the fall, and the sugar peaks during daylight hours. So you might have to restrict turnout to just a few hours in the morning and evening, or overnight, rather than out all day, and keep the horse in a stall, or a paddock, when the sugars in the grass are more prevalent, if the farrier says your horse has signs of laminitis.

And the same hay you feed your cow and goats may be too rich, if the horse has a tendency to develop hoof problems. Their digestive systems are not the same (horses are non-ruminant herbivores, so they have just the one stomach), so a horse's body won't digest nutrients the same way as a cow or a goat. I'd recommend calling your local extension agent for pasture information specific to your area. Your farrier or vet will be a good resource for feeding advise and information, too. Us internet folk can be a little all over the place, so I'd ask a trained professional. :gaptooth:

For a good book on horse keeping 101, I'd recommend you find a copy of _Cherry Hill's Horsekeeping Almanac_. I bought mine used on Amazon for like 2 dollars + shipping, but it could be available at your local library. It gives you a lot of valuable information on basic horse care, about worming schedules, feed, feed quantities, manure and pasture management, basic first aid, and general barn related stuff, that you may find useful.

Books can't teach you how to handle or ride a horse if you've never done it before, but they can answer a lot of the practical questions. I don't have a good "Ride/train/handle horses 101" type of book recommendation, as I still find it to be better to find a good instructor. Some horse people will give you free or discounted lessons. If you don't live in an urban area, chances are that you and your kids may be able to pay for part of the lessons by helping out around the barn. Around cities, you have more kids offering to do barn chores than a barn needs.

I can't emphasize the importance of a good instructor enough, even if lessons may not be a regular thing in your budget. I went for a long while only riding once every 2 weeks, as I didn't have the cash for more. The past two of my instructors may be ten years younger than me, but they know what they're talking about.

My balance, and my understanding of a horse's balance have improved a lot, and I went from feeling like a potato sack impersonating a rider on a "bombproof lazy pony" to actually having some control over horses who "don't get along with beginners". I've gone in a few years from "sits on a horse once every 5 years, doesn't fall off easy" to having my neighbor - a lady old enough to be my mom - who's been around horses for most of her life asking me this winter to give her a small lesson, because I was moving her horse "better" than she did. :shocked:


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

I adore horses. I was heavily involved in them from age 11 to 19, and in that time ran the gamut of taking lessons, leasing, purchasing, boarding, full-care, partial-care, no-care, stalled, pastured, giving lessons, training, buy & selling, showing, racing... 

Horses were a godsend for me because I had a miserable home-life and an overactive ambitious drive. I had very little support from my parents, and almost completely paid for my horses care myself until I finally got out of it to focus on getting out on my own. I can honestly say that owning, training and competing horses was the one good thing about my childhood.

But. If your family is excited over the idea a free horse (who wouldn't be?) and hasn't shown interest in them prior to this, I would say pass. It sounds like you have a good grasp on animal care, even if you don't have a lot of room, but horses aren't really a beast you can put to pasture and just look at every once in a while. They need exercise, most do best when they have a "job" (running barrels, being a lesson horse, herding, being a mode of transportation) and are kept busy learning new tasks and forgetting old habits. 

For me, I would not have made it into functional adulthood without my horse and all the horses I leased/trained/borrowed. But that came at the expense of working up to 3 part time jobs while going to school, being kicked, bitten, head-butted, stepped-on, bucked-off, financially drained (Hey, did you know that a fence post *can* go 3 feet into a horses chest cavity, missing both lungs and heart? And then you get to clean it!), overworked, underpaid, and lucky if I broke even.

The biggest problem that I see with a free horse is that if the enthusiasm wasn't there before the "free" sign was hung, it will likely wane when the highly intelligent, several hundred pound, irrational and reactive beast becomes bored and demanding.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Timberrr- very well said.


----------



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

If you live where there are horses, you can pretty much be assured there are people who need help with their horses. I have horses (right now, 4, down from a high of around 18) and they were mainly for work. (large tree plantations where horses are better for checking things out).

Go volunteer to work with horses, it will be cheaper, a lot cheaper, than owning your own, and you will pickup from someone who knows what to do, instead of experimenting on yourself and the horse. Experimenting with horses can be fatal.

I am a very good rider - and very very good with animals. Horses scare me more than most animals, including bulls. The reason is they are less predictable than most animals. I know how to ride, to the tack, even trim hoofs, etc - but I am always on my guard for the horse to be startled and when an animal that size starts to do something stupid, you want to be elsewhere quickly. Here Horses are trained as colts that humans are stronger than they are so that when they are large, they don't drag you across a field when you have hold of the rope. That also means they assume they won't crush you, because hey, you are bigger than they are... :huh:

A free horse is not like a free kitten.

I like horses and enjoy riding them when I need to - but as pets for the inexperienced, they leave lots to be desired.

And I agree, horses are hard to take care of as far as health, or as my Dad used to say, "Horses find a way to die."

I swear, I have seen the weirdest accidents with horses, all based on "I saw a leaf blowing and I got spooked boss...".

Regarding horses being more expensive, they aren't for us because they aren't pets - but work animals. That is to say, if one develops health issues, it won't be around long. A healthy horse doesn't need much - but if you enclose them, and they don't have room to run, and they don't have green pasture, etc, you can expect issues - since it isn't normal for them.

One thing too to realize is that a horse eats roughly 3 times more pasture than a cow of roughly the same size - or at least here that is the ratio we figure. They also will close crop the grass, which means a cow can't eat with them, since a cow mainly eats with its tongue. Horses prefer to return to the same areas often, because they like new tender growth, whereas a cow likes longer grass. This is because the digestion of a cow is much more efficient than a horse. However, cows need a lot more water.


----------

